# 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

Grüßt euch,

hier im Forum und auch im Netz liest man immer wieder davon, dass eine brauchbare alternative zum Fluocarbon das 7x7 Stahlvorfach ist. In Gewässer, in denen mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, gilt es auf Stahl umzusteigen. 

Jetzt würden mich eure Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich interessieren. 
Wie geht ihr damit um? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der Scheuchwirkung?


----------



## Bassattack (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Hallo Bieberpelz

Meine Zandergewässer liegen in Holland an der Maas ,an meinen Zander Spots gilt der Hecht eigentlich als beifang |kopfkratwenn überhaupt fange ich 2 Hechte aufs Jahr gesehen an folgender Stelle|kopfkrat und zu 98% Zander und 2% Barsche an denn Maas Buhnen.

Als vorfach benutze ich Fluocarbon,bisher die beste entscheidung ,hatte anfangs mit Stahlvorfach 7X7 Flexonit gefischt und konnte kein einzigen Zander biss wahrnehmen ,und das mehrere Tage lang.Erst als ich auf 0,28 Fluocarbon umgestiegen bin bissen auch die Zander wieder .

Ich kenne aber auch Stellen und Gewässer an denen beissen auch die Zander obwohl man  stahlvorfach benutzt,ich gehe mal davon aus das es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Hessischer Rhein:


Seit 2011 hast du sogar an der Buhnenspitze öfters nen maßigen Hecht als nen Zander drann.....


Zum Spinnfischen verwende ich aber 1x7 Drennan PikeWire... 6,8KG das ist so fein - stört keinen Fisch!


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Habe alle meine Zander mit Stahlvorfach gefangen (7 x 7).
Gingen alle sogar auf Köfi, da müßte es ja erst recht stören.
Gibt halt hauptsächlich Hecht im Vereinswasser, Zander ist nur Beifang.


----------



## bazawe (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ich benutze beim Naturköderangeln 7 x 7 Flexonit, stört die Zander nicht, bei Kunstköder benutze ich Titanium oder 7-Strand und fange genauso meine Zander. 
 Ich denke daß ein Zander im Stillwasser eher einen Köder, der an zu steifen Monovorfach angeboten wird, auslässt als mit 7 x 7 Stahl.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Spinnfischen verwende ich aber 1x7 Drennan PikeWire... 6,8KG das ist so fein - stört keinen Fisch!



momentan nutze ich 1x19, ist 1x7 dünner bzw. flexibler bei gleicher Tragkraft oder eher das Gegenteil?


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht. Darfst natürlich kein Stahlsein nehmen, sondern was feines, so un der 5-6kg klasse is normal fast schon Obergrenze bei mir.

Der See bei uns is eigentlich ein Hechtpuff, an den Barsch bzw. Zanderstellen gibts allerdings auf 30 Barsche vllt. einen Hecht. Die stehen fast nur an den sumpfigen Ufern, sodass ich teilweise da ohne Stahlvorfach fische. Lustigerweise hatte ich alle Kunstköderzander auch auf Stahl gefangen :vik:

Von daher, feines Material stört wohl nicht.
Beim Naturköderangeln würde ich aber darauf verzichten


----------



## Promachos (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Hallo!

Auch ich fische regelmäßig mit halbwegs feinem und unauffälligem 7x7 Flexonit auf Zander und habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es die Fische stört.
Beim Barsch sieht es da schon anders aus.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> momentan nutze ich 1x19, ist 1x7 dünner bzw. flexibler bei gleicher Tragkraft oder eher das Gegenteil?






1x 7 ist dünner und m.M nen Tick steifer.... was beim Spinnfischen aber nicht stört. Das Pike Wire kostet zwar bisi mehr wie No-Name Vorfachmaterial.... ist aber okey.


Allerdings verkringelt das 1x7 schneller....


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ich nutze bei mir zuhause Wolfram Vorfächer und in Hamburg Fluo, doch da ich Montags oft keine Lust habe umzubauen lasse ich das Wolfram Vorfach einfach dran..
Stört die Zander nicht...
Allerdings sind die Erfolge im Vergleich geringer.
Mag zwar Tagesabhängig sein aber das ist meine Erfahrung die ich sammeln konnte.


----------



## Dakarangus (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Von American Fishing Wire gibt es auch ganz dünnes und günstges!!! 1x19 Stahlvorfach. Reicht zum spinnen allemal.
gibts in deutschland über gerlinger.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Alle von mir gefangenen (Spinn)Zander gingen auf Stahl und ebenso beim Ansitzen, wo auch 300gr. Rotaugen am Stahl kein Problem darstellen!
Daher kann ich es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wenn auch nur die geringste Chance auf Hecht besteht, doch mit Fluocarbon oder ähnlich fragwürdigen(nicht hechtsicheren) Vorfächern gefischt wird!
Selbst Barsche haben bei feinem Stahl/Wolfram/Titanvorfächern keine Scheu, in sofern sie nicht blinken oder blitzen, dunkel und brünniert geht aber immer!

Jürgen


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Benutze zum leichten Spinnfischen ebenfalls das von Fr33 erwähnte Drennan in der gleichen Stärke. Es ist relativ dünn und nicht besonders teuer. Falls es mal knicken sollte, werden einfach der Wirbel und der Karabiner abgeknipst und für ein neues verwendet. Bei einem sehr hängerreichen Gewässer ist 1x7 Stahl das beste hechtsichere Vorfach.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daher kann ich es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wenn auch nur die geringste Chance auf Hecht besteht, doch mit Fluocarbon oder ähnlich fragwürdigen(nicht hechtsicheren) Vorfächern gefischt wird!
> Selbst Barsche haben bei feinem Stahl/Wolfram/Titanvorfächern keine Scheu, in sofern sie nicht blinken oder blitzen, dunkel und brünniert geht aber immer!


Fluo kommt dann für mich auch nicht in Frage, daher suche ich ja die optimalsten alternativen. Habe mir ein paar 7x7 Vorfächer geholt und war über die biegsamkeit, erinnert schon eher an garn, positiv überrascht.

Bei Barschen hatte ich eh noch nie Probleme mit der scheu. Wenn die was wollten, dann haben die sich alles genommen. Heute damit erst ein 38er Barsch und 2 andere gehabt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zum Spinnfischen verwende ich aber 1x7 Drennan PikeWire... 6,8KG das ist so fein - stört keinen Fisch!



#6 Und ich knote es sogar. Eine Wicklung reicht, der Stahl zieht sich so ineinander, bombenfest!


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ich twizzle das Zeug - das erhält die Tragkraft fast zu 100 % (bei mir muss jedes gebastelte Vorfach einen Abgewogenerwasserkasten-Hardcore-Zugtest überleben, sonst kommt es gar nicht erst mit ans Wasser).

Und in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Snaps/Wirbeln extrem unauffällig. Die Staylocks mit 45 kg passen da optimal dazu, die sind für ihre Power sehr filigran.

Das Drennan hat schon ne gewisse Knickanfälligkeit, aber ist bei sauberer Verarbeitung sehr verlässlich und kostet nicht die Welt.

Der reine Draht ist bei mir reines Verheizematerial, die Kleinteile werden recycelt. Beim geringsten Verdacht auf irgend eine Schwäche --> sofort weg damit, neues Vorfach dran.

7x7 zum normalen Spinnen erachte ich als Perlen vor die Säue, vollkommen unnötig. Das nehm ich nur fürs Carolina-Rig und zum Hecht-Totköfieren, weil mir in diesen beiden Fällen freiestmögliches Köderspiel enorm wichtig ist.

Und Titan traue ich nicht übern Weg wg. seiner Neigung zur unangekündigten Plötzlichkapitulation.

Standard ist bei mir das ummantelte Drennan (Green Pike Wire), das nicht ummantelte nehme ich ganz gezielt als Gemüsesense (z. B. fürs Punchen mit Skirted Jigs mitten im Dreck oder mit Topwater-Baits direkt darüber).

Ansonsten aber das ummantelte - ich will ja Fische fangen und nicht schon im Drill filetieren. Das nicht ummantelte ist halt schon recht scharf.

Im/überm Derbgemüse siehts wie gesagt anders aus, da sollte der Fisch halt nicht feststecken - denn da hat er nachm Abriss mit Köder im Maul auch nix von. 

Erachte ich in diesem Fall für schlimmer als ein paar eventuelle Kratzer - ich bin kein Hardcore-Releaser, aber Selektiv-Entnehmer. Daher möchte mir aber die Schwimmenlassenmöglichkeit immer offenhalten. 

Sollte deshalb schon fair zugehen, finde ich - insbesondere, wenn man gezielt an Risikostellen angelt. Da überlass ich nix dem Zufall´.

Das kann man auch problemlos tun, wenn man weiß, was man wie und warum tut und zusätzlich angepasstes (= entsprechend starkes) Gerät verwendet. Spielzeug hat da nix verloren, maximale Optimierung auf Haltbarkeit und Verlässlichkeit ist gefragt.

Insofern hat da bei mir jede Stahl-Variante ihren speziellen  Einsatzzweck und wird ganz gezielt verwendet.

Und das ummantelte Drennan ist trotz seiner Ummantelung immer noch sehr schön dünn. Definitiv kein "Blumendraht" wie in so mancher Billig-Fertigpackung.

Als Uptrace fürs Deadbait-Penciln und Roamen nehm ich auf kompetente Empfehlung hin (danke, Tim!) inzwischen das Fox 1x7 mit 40 lbs.


----------



## thanatos (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Die Zimperlichkeit des Zanders wird enorm überschätzt,wenn ich so 
 höre was meine "Jugendlichen"Spezis so von sich geben und was sie so an unnötigem Zeug sich anbammeln,hab es mir abgewöhnt dazu einen 
 Kommentar abzugeben,ist ihre Überzeugung und ihr Geld.Hab immer meine Zander mit Stahlvorfach gefangen und die tschechische Meterware
 war alles andere als Geschmeidig und die Schlaufen wurden gelötet.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Moin,


nochmal aus meiner Sicht. Ich finde auch es wird zuvuel TamTam um die Sichtigkeit (Spinnfischen) und die Geschmeidigkeit von Stahlvorfächern (Ansitzen mit Köfi) gemacht.


Inzwischen gibt es soviele gute Materialien am Markt, die auch nich bezahlbar sind! Es gibt einfach zu wenige Gewässer in denen KEINE Hechte rumschwimmen.... daher sollte im Zweifelsfall immer mit Stahl / Titan gefischt werden. Das angesprochene 1x7 Dennan PikeWire in 15Lbs ist etwa so dick dick wie ne 0,20er Mono. Es ist etwas steifer als 1x19 oder gar  7x7 Geflechte... aber fürs Spinnfischen meine 1. Wahl. Im Vergleich dazu trägt ein 38er FC Vorfach gleich viel auf... ist halt nicht Hechtsicher.


Ich verwende nur in Ausnahmefällen KEIN Stahl. In unserem Vereinsweiher gibt es z.B keine Hechte... nur Zander/ Barsche. Hier kann ich getrost auf Stahl verzichten - fische aber nicht unter 0,30er FC! Ebenso beim TopWater Angeln am Rhein auf Rapfen verwende ich kein Stahl - hier aber sicherheitshalber 0,34er FC. Hier hat bisher noch kein Hecht gebissen! 


Abstand würde ich halt von den "guten, alten" Grünen Blumendrähten aka Stahlvorfach nehmen die noch immer im Handel angeboten werden.


----------



## felix2 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

ich fische seit vielen Jahren mit Flexonit beim jiggen auf Zander. Natürlich fehlt mir der Vergleich zum FC, aber ich kann mich über meine Erfolge nicht beschweren, und das im Stillwasser. Nur einmal angelte ich, nach einer Empfehlung eines bekannten mit 25er FC. Mit dem Ergebnis den größten Zander meines Lebens durch Knotenbruch verloren zu haben. Danach kam sofort wieder Stahlvorfach an die Schnur.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch es wird zuvuel TamTam um die Sichtigkeit (Spinnfischen) und die Geschmeidigkeit von Stahlvorfächern (Ansitzen mit Köfi) gemacht.


Die Befürchtung habe ich nämlich auch, weshalb ich hier auch explizit nach Erfahrungen und Vergleichserfahrungen fragen wollte.

Wenn ich jetzt mit vielen Menschen rede, die mittels aktivem Spinnfischen auf Zander aus sind, dann sprechen die immer vom FC. Da sind viele bei, die nehmen einen verlorenen Hecht in Kauf. Und wenn man sich die Aussagen diverse Medien, Magazine und Profis anhört, dann heißt es auch immer "wenn möglich FC, ansonsten Stahl".

Und bisher teilen sich da wirklich die Meinungen. Die einen fangen dennoch, die anderen anscheinen gar nicht.

In wenigen Wochen weiß ich mehr, das FC bleibt erst einmal (bis auf wenige Stelle) größtenteils weg. Die Kollegen bleiben bei ihrem FC und am Ende kann ich dann ja abschätzen, ob ich seit dem weniger fange. Denn aktuell fangen wir recht gleich.

Erfahrungsberichte folgen.





Fr33 schrieb:


> Abstand würde ich halt von den "guten, alten" Grünen Blumendrähten aka Stahlvorfach nehmen die noch immer im Handel angeboten werden.


Auch nettes Lehrgeld, das ich schon zahlen durfte. Die grünen Behr Dinger, wo man 75 Stück für kleines Geld bekommt und andere. Tünnef, kommt mir alles nicht wieder ins Haus. Ich bin froh das ich durch so einen Mist noch keinen Fisch verangelt habe.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

FC hat absolut seine Berechtigung... extrem klares Wasser, keine Hechtgefahr usw...


Aber es gibt sehr wenige Gewässer ohne unseren Esox. Das Argument der Sichtigkeit wundert mich vorallem von Anglern aus HH die an der Elbe Zandern nachstellen....


ich war selbst schon an der Elbe in HH und auch weiter Richtung Osten.... Im Vergleich zur Elbe ist unser Rhein ein Kristallklarer Fluss  
Und in HH gehen auch nach und nach mehr Hechte ans Band wie man liest....


PS: Tipp für Barschangler an normalen Gewässern mit normaler bis klarer Sichtigkeit. Es gibt z.B von Drennan das Pike Wire in 5,x KG... das ist sehr fein.... mit 0,6er Hülsen zu verarbeiten... stört def keinen Barsch...


----------



## Rannebert (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003LH3Z4M/

Meine erste Wahl zur Zeit auf Barsch und Zander. Kostet quasi nix, ist extrem dünn und hat die Fische bisher scheinbar nicht weiter gestört.
Allerdings mit dem Nachteil, dass man die gerne nach einem Hänger direkt tauschen kann, weil sie unter zuviel Zug zum aufdröseln neigen. Genauso wie im Flug stark rotierende Köder ihnen stark zusetzen.
Ansonsten super, und bei dem Preis auch schnell und ohne Kummer getauscht.

Und den direkten Vergleich kann ich auch ganz gut ziehen, da ich den Sommer über bei uns am Kanal nur mit FC unterwegs war, bis dann mitte September die Hechte sich doch haben blicken lassen, und ich seit dem wieder die sichere Variante Fische. Die dicksten Barsche dieses Jahr waren alle mit Wolfram vorne dran, es kommt vermutlich nur auf die tatsächliche Stärke/Dicke an, denn der Kanalabschnitt hat teilweise Sichttiefen von knapp 3m. Und mit einer maximalen Tiefe von um die 4m ist da sicherlich auch von den Fischen noch genug vom Vorfach wahrzunehmen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

moinsen,
an unseren bodden ist es völlig egal was da vor dem gummi hängt...

in klaren gewässern würde ich auch vorsichtig fischen, aber an trüben und strömungsreichen(und zum teil tiefen) gewässern ist es völlig egal...ich glaube, dass man hier sogar n abschleppseil als vorfach nutzen könnte


----------



## florinho83 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Was würdet ihr mir denn für ne Hauptschnur empfehlen?
Ich will hauptsächlich am Rhein fischen..
Ne 15er geflochten von Power Pro z.B.?


----------



## siloaffe (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Die 9Kg (0,15er) PP ist mMn nicht wirklich abriebfest und arg dick. 
Nim ne 18,1Kg (0,17er) Spiderwire Ultracast (alternativ auch die 12,7kg 0,14 ich hab gerne Reserven) die ist glatter, Dünner und abriebfester als die 9kg (0,15er) PP


----------



## Zwockel1980 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Moin.

Insgesamt wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Trara um die angelbliche Vorsichtigkeit der Raubfische gemacht. Vor allem von den selbsternannten (oder von Angelgeräterherstellern ernannten) Experten. Aber die wollen ja auch, dass wir deren sauteures Flexonit in drei Durchmessern kaufen (jeweils eins für Barsch, Zander und Hecht).

Ich habe alle (und das waren für mich ausreichend) Zander im Rhein bei Köln/Bonn und in Holland mit Drennan 1x7 Pikewire mit einer Tragkraft von 9,1 kg (mit Klemmhülsen) gefangen. Dabei sollte man sich auch immer überlegen, ob es Sinn macht, das dünnste Vorfach zu nutzen, da Vorfächer mit höheren Tragkräften oft nur wenige Prozent dicker sind. Hier als Beispiel mal die Durchmesser (mit digitaler Schieblehre gemessen) und die Tragkraftangaben (Herstellerangabe) zu vier verschiedenen Sorten von Drennan Pikewire 

5,4 kg, 0,21 mm Durchmesser
6,8 kg, 0,24 mm Durchmesser (+14% höherer Durchmesser gegenüber 5,4 kg)
9,1 kg, 0,27 mm Durchmesser (+28% höherer Durchmesser gegenüber 5,4 kg)
12,7 kg, 0,36 mm Durchmesser (+71% höherer Durchmesser gegenüber 5,4 kg)

Viele Grüße,

Zwockel


----------



## siloaffe (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Also ich hab verdammt viel rum experimentiert, vom 1x7,1x19,7x7 bis hin zu Fc, Hardmono usw...... 

Meine Erkenntniss: Es ist Sxheiß egal welches Vorfach drauf war, es hatte keinerlei Einfluss auf die Bisse/Fänge. 

Lediglich Fc und Hardmono kommen nicht mehr in Frage da ich einige schöne Hechte verloren hab bzw sie mir das 0,70er Vorfach gekappt haben. 

Mein Favorit, da Preis/Leistung top: 

*Drenann Super 7* in 17&24LB gequetscht mit 0,8er Jenzi Hülsen. 
Ist günstig, Lässt sich super verarbeiten, ist sehr geschmeidig und kringelt nicht so schnell!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



> Meine Erkenntniss: Es ist Sxheiß egal welches Vorfach drauf war, es hatte keinerlei Einfluss auf die Bisse/Fänge.



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung!
Dieses Gerücht mit der Vorfachscheuheit von Zandern, leitet sich nach meiner Meinung, vom wohl früher häufiger praktizierten Naturköderangeln ab. 
Dabei ist es nämlich wirklich so, dass man mit zu steifen Vorfächern, egal ob aus Stahl oder sonstigem, deutlich weniger Bisse und Fänge zu verzeichnen hat.
Dieses wird kritiktlos einfach aufs Kunstköderangeln übertragen und führt zur Annahme, dass es auch dabei eine Rolle spielt, wie das Vorfach beschaffen sein muss.
Dabei hat der Zander beim Kukö-Angeln gar nicht die Möglichkeit, dass Vorfach auf seine Eigenschaften zu prüfen und bevor etwas "verdächtig" erscheint, wird er in der Regel schon hängen!

Jürgen


----------



## florinho83 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Bekommt man die 7x7 Vorfächer auch fertig zu kaufen oder nur in Meterware?


----------



## siloaffe (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Die gibts auch fertig. Musst mal n Bissl in diversen Onlinshops suchen. 
Erlebniss-Angeln.de hat soweit ich weis welche im Angebot, die sind halt nicht billig....


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



> Das ist auch meine Erfahrung!
> Dieses Gerücht mit der Vorfachscheuheit von Zandern, leitet sich nach  meiner Meinung, vom wohl früher häufiger praktizierten Naturköderangeln  ab.
> Dabei ist es nämlich wirklich so, dass man mit zu steifen Vorfächern,  egal ob aus Stahl oder sonstigem, deutlich weniger Bisse und Fänge zu  verzeichnen hat.
> Dieses wird kritiktlos einfach aufs Kunstköderangeln übertragen und  führt zur Annahme, dass es auch dabei eine Rolle spielt, wie das Vorfach  beschaffen sein muss.
> ...


Kann ich auch bestätigen.

Solange das Stahlvorfach sauber dem  restlichen System angepasst und kein garstiger  Superbillo-Megafett-Blumendraht ist sowie nicht silbrig glänzt, ist  alles im Lack.

Anglerische Kompetenz, Gespür fürs Gewässer, die  richtige Stelle, die richtige Zeit und das richtige Köderlaufverhalten  in der jeweiligen Situation sind in Kombination IMO 90000-mal wichtiger.

Wenn  man über lange Zeit hinweg nix oder für sein Dafürhalten zu wenig  fängt, ist es halt sehr einfach, da das Stahlvorfach als Sündenbock  herzunehmen.

Wobei das dann IMO in fast allen Fällen an ganz anderen Faktoren liegt.

Es  ist zwecks "gehirnlicher Kompensation" halt deutlich einfacher, FC oder  nochmal 30 andere Köderfarben zu kaufen, als seine allgemeine  anglerische Vorgehensweise zu überdenken und Stück für Stück weiter zu  optimieren.

Wie man auch hier im Board desöfteren mal nachlesen  kann, fängts ja mitunter offenbar schon mit sauberem Werfen nebst   Köderkontakt an. 

Auch Lotruten scheinen für viele Spinnfischer  ein Fremdwort zu sein oder werden sogar von wegen "Plumpsanglerrelikt"  abgelehnt. Oder schlichtweg aus Faulheit nicht eingesetzt. 

Obwohl  ne Lotrute halt in vielen Fällen die einzige Möglichkeit ist, Tiefen  ganz präzise zu ermitteln (z. B. bei Verboot oder Nichtvorhandensein eines Echolots).

Da wird dann fleißigst am Fisch vorbeigeangelt und die Geschichte mitunter aufs Stahlvorfach geschoben.

Oder  die Leute dropshotten sich in Zeitlupe zu Tode, anstatt einfach so viel  Strecke wie möglich runterzurocken und die Viecher zu suchen.

An  solchen Baustellen gilt es daher IMO zuallererst zu arbeiten - wenn die  Basics nicht solide sitzen, wird auch FC oder der beste Teuerwobbler  überhaupt nix nützen.

Und das alles ist nu mal mit Arbeit  verbunden und braucht seine Zeit - es ist noch kein Anglermeister vom  Himmel gefallen (ich bin jedenfalls bis heute bestimmt keiner).

Erfahrung  kann man halt nicht kaufen, das Kennenlernen von Gewässern dauert. Mit  unreflektiertem "Copy and Paste" von Video-Heldentaten wird das nix.

Angler,  die regelmäßig viel oder sogar kapital fangen, können das nur, weil sie  bereits unglaublich viele Schneidertage aufm Buckel haben und über  entsprechende Erfahrung verfügen. 

Sowas ist immer sehr hart erarbeitet. Geduld und Durchhalten-Wollen sind somit auch extrem wichtig.

Es  kommt auch drauf an, was man hauptsächlich gewöhnt ist. Ich für meinen  Teil kenn mich einigermaßen gut mit recht flachen, verschlammten  Sumpftümpeln bis max. 3 oder 4 m Tiefe aus. Das ist einfach regional bedingt - ich hab schon als Jungangler im Verein Anfang der 80er quasi nur an solchen Teilen geangelt und bin damit aufgewachsen.

Das heißt andersrum,  dass ich bei Fließgewässern mit stärkerer Strömung oder tiefen  Stillgewässern erstmal Probleme habe und mich da auch wieder ganz neu  eingewöhnen muss.

Insofern erwarte ich da quasi erstmal überhaupt nix, wenn ich da ab und zu mal an solchen Gewässern bin.

Ich hab z. B. festgestellt, dass ich in tiefen Stillgewässern aus reiner Gewohnheit oft automatisch viel zu flach angle.

Das  heißt, dass ich z. B. bei sinkenden Zugködern viel zu kurz absinken  lasse und deutlich zu früh mit dem Einholen beginne - einfach, weil ich  es nicht gewohnt bin, in größeren Tiefen zu angeln. Da muss ich mir dann  dauernd selbst ne Schelle geben und extra drauf achten.

Weil  meine Köder in meinen Sumpflöchern einfach z. T. nur 50 cm Wasser unterm  Kiel haben und meine Reaktion entsprechend darauf getrimmt ist - wenn  ich da je nach Stelle zu lange sinken lasse, fange ich nur Bodentrash.

Wobei  dann ein "hauptberuflicher Tiefspinner" hier bei mir wohl erstmal  ebenfalls aus reiner Gewohnheit/Verinnerlichung nur Morchelkrater produzieren würde. 

Und das  NICHT, weil er allgemein ein schlechter Angler wäre, sondern weil seine Reflexe durch Fast-Ausschließlich-Tiefwasserangeln (evtl. noch vom Boot aus) einfach ganz anders getrimmt sind.

Ist also überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, zwei völlig verschiedene Baustellen. Schon alleine aufgrund der Gewässerausprägung.

Also  alles in allem sehr viele Aspekte, die bei ausbleibenden Fängen erstmal  definitiv gar nichts mit nem Stahlvorfach zu tun haben.



> Bekommt man die 7x7 Vorfächer auch fertig zu kaufen oder nur in Meterware?


Kannst Du fertig kaufen - aber bau die lieber selber. So kannst Du die Längenanpassung etc. selbst vornehmen und weißt verarbeitungsmäßig, was Du da einsetzt.

Fertigkram trau ich schon lange nicht mehr übern Weg - da sind mir trotz z. T. namhafter Hersteller viel zu viele Gurken dabei.

Abgesehen davon kommt Selbermachen vergleichsweise deutlich günstiger.

Wenn mit vielen Hängern zu rechnen ist, ist 7x7 aber Perlen vor die Säue - das wird bei häufigen Abrissen viel zu teuer. Da einfach normales, gutes 1x7 nehmen und hat. Juckt keinen Fisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Mittlerweile fische ich nur noch 7x7 die ich selber gemacht habe. Ist nicht das günstigste aber sein Geld Wert und die Qualität stimmt.
Ob ich jetzt mehr oder weniger Zander fange, ich weiß es nicht. Bis vor wenigen Tagen ging Wochen nichts mehr. Jetzt die zwei persönlich größten auf Stahlvorfach gefangen, passt.


----------



## Kaka (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ich schließe mich mal mit einer Frage an: Gibt es irgendwo *fertig gebundene* 1x7 Stahlvorfächer von guter Qualität? So 45 cm und Tragkraft 7-9 kg. Wäre über einen Tipp dankbar!


----------



## siloaffe (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...faecher-raubfischvorfaechter-hechtsicher.html

Was der Tomi verkauft hat er auch selbst als gut befunden.....


----------



## Kaka (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



siloaffe schrieb:


> http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...faecher-raubfischvorfaechter-hechtsicher.html
> 
> Was der Tomi verkauft hat er auch selbst als gut befunden.....



Super, danke.

Meinst du die Spro Vorfächer?


----------



## x-cite (10. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre mit Flexonit 7x7 gefischt und war eigentliche sehr zufrieden. 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch etwas zum American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 1x19 Surfstrand Micro Ultra vom Gerlinger sagen kann.
Das flexonit 7x7 wird mir langsam zu teuer und daher suche ich eine günstigere alternative.

Reicht 1x19 ? Spielen da die Köder noch schön verführerisch?

Hauptsächlich würde ich es zum gufieren auf Zander und Hecht einsetzen.


Gruß Andi


----------



## Fliegenbinder (10. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Meine Meinung ist, es kommt immer auf das Gewässer an. Natürlich kann man in einem Fluß mit Stahl arbeiten das Gewässer ist durch die Schifffahrt so verschmutzt da sieht kein Zander was, hingegen bei uns sind nur Kiesgruben mit teilweise sehr klaren Wasser da wirst du mit Stahl auf Zander wenig Erfolg haben. Ich fische mit 50er Fluocarbon und habe noch nie einen Hecht deswegen verloren. Nach jeden Hecht wird das Fluocarbon gewechselt.Im letzten Jahr waren es über 10 Hechten der größte mit 96 cm. Für mich sind Hechte Beifang und kommen wieder zurück. Man muss beim Carbon nur einiges beachten nicht mit Hülsen und Zange arbeiten das sind Bruchstellen. Die geflochtene und das Carbon so binden das keine Scherwirkung  entstehen können z.B. Albright Knoten und das Fluocarbon wird mit einem einfachen Grinnerknoten mit dem Wirbel verbunden.


----------



## siloaffe (10. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



x-cite schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 2 Jahre mit Flexonit 7x7 gefischt und war eigentliche sehr zufrieden.
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch etwas zum American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 1x19 Surfstrand Micro Ultra vom Gerlinger sagen kann.
> Das flexonit 7x7 wird mir langsam zu teuer und daher suche ich eine günstigere alternative.
> 
> ...



Ich fische ausschließlich 1x7 und fange damit nich weniger als mit 7×7 da es bei gleicher tragkraft deutlich dünner ist


----------



## Allrounder17 (11. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Wie schaut's mit 7x7 Flexonit im leicht angetrübten Baggersee mit Scheuchwirkung zwecks Rapfen/Schied aus?


----------



## Dakarangus (11. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

1x19 ist dünner, die etwas geringere weichheit kann man vernachlässigen finde ich.


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's mit 7x7 Flexonit im leicht angetrübten Baggersee mit Scheuchwirkung zwecks Rapfen/Schied aus?



Da kann ich endlich mal wirklich mitreden....
Meine Rapfen hatte zu >90% mit FC Vorfach, muss aber gestehen, ein Hecht ist mir incl. Wobbler damit weg gekommen. Er hat das FC sofort nach dem Biss durch gehabt (0.30er) und ich hoffe der Haken sass nich all zu fest. Das war im letzten Frühjahr, daher bin ich dazu über gegangen beim Rapfenangeln im Frühjahr/Herbst, wenn die Jungs noch nicht (oder nicht mehr) ganz so schnellbootartig an der Oberfläche unterwegs sind mit 7x7 Flexonit zu fischen, habe aber nie einen Hecht dabei gehabt und ich bilde mir ein, die Rapfenbisse sind dann weniger. Das ist aber sehr subjektiv.
Im Hochsommer an der Oberfläche bei schnell geführtem Köder hatte ich nie einen Hecht dabei.

Für jedes langsamere, Spinnfischen in Tiefen >10cm heisst das für mich immer Stahl (7x7)

Ach ja, es war mehr als ein Rapfen, den ich auf Wobbler hatte, die eigentlich für Zander gedacht waren, mehr sogar als Zander selber. In dem Fall, s.o. mit 7x7


----------



## hecht99 (14. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Je nach Situation haben sich bei mir folgende Ansätze beim Vorfach durchgesetzt:

 Köderfischangeln - keine Hechtgefahr: 0,20 er Monofil
 Köderfischangeln - mäßige Hechtgefahr: 15 lbs Karpfenvorfach, ist geschmeidig, legt sich wunderbar auf Grund und ist wahnsinnig abriebfest. Bei mir bis jetzt kein Problem bei Hechten. Aber nie gezielt auf Hecht damit. Ist für mich halt ein guter Kompromiss beim Verhältnis von 10 zu 1 für den Zander. Bei größerer Hechtgefahr ist für mich 7x7 Flexonit nicht zu schlagen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass gerade beim Angeln mit dem Köderfisch in stehenden Gewässern die Bissfrequenz erheblich mit dem Vorfach in Verbindung steht.

 Beim Kunstköderangeln Stahlvorfach 1x7 unummantelt. In klaren Gewässern fische ich seit ca. 3 Jahren Pike-Fluocarbon von MB-Fishing. Die Zahl der Zanderbisse ist erheblich gestiegen und mit den ca. 20 gehakten Hechten hatte ich nie Probleme. Wäre interessant wie eure Erfahrungen damit aussehen


----------



## CaptainPike (14. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

Ist mir alles zu gefährlich. Immer Stahl dran und gut (flexonit 7x7) Dieses "Hechtgefahr einschätzen" funktioniert in meinen Gewässern auch einfach nicht - hier hab ich überall Hechte angetroffen. Zanderzähne können übrigens auch gut was wegsägen. Allein wie meine Zanderwobbler aussehen, da würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen mir irgendwas Monomäßiges dranzumachen :O
Scheuchwirkung: Mit Sicherheit höher, aber was solls


----------



## hecht99 (14. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*

@ CaptainPike

 Der Zander hat zwar spitze Zähne aber blöd gesagt die Kanten sind nicht scharf wie beim Hecht.

 Hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an aber mit mono oder geflecht kann ich einen kleinen Zander der mal tief geschluckt hat (kommt auch bei schnellem Anhieb ab und an mal vor, schlage binnen 10 sec. an) ohne Operation abschneiden. Der Haken zersetzt sich zwar nicht wie oft geschrieben aber die Überlebenschancen stehen doch relativ gut. Hab jedenfalls in einem 2 ha. See einen Zander widergefangen, der noch meinen anderen Haken im Schlund hatte. War gut genährt und das zweite Mal maßig


----------



## magi (15. April 2015)

*AW: 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Zander: Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Scheuchwirkung*



hecht99 schrieb:


> @ CaptainPike
> 
> Der Zander hat zwar spitze Zähne aber blöd gesagt die Kanten sind nicht scharf wie beim Hecht.
> 
> Hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöd an aber mit mono oder geflecht kann ich einen kleinen Zander der mal tief geschluckt hat (kommt auch bei schnellem Anhieb ab und an mal vor, schlage binnen 10 sec. an) ohne Operation abschneiden. Der Haken zersetzt sich zwar nicht wie oft geschrieben aber die Überlebenschancen stehen doch relativ gut. Hab jedenfalls in einem 2 ha. See einen Zander widergefangen, der noch meinen anderen Haken im Schlund hatte. War gut genährt und das zweite Mal maßig



Und was hindert dich daran ein Stahlvorfach, im Falle eines Falles, dicht am tief sitzenden Haken abzuknipsen. Ist doch kein Problem mit entsprechender Zange..


----------

